# GLS Race at Medora ave Raceway Jan 25, 2015



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race at my house in Portage Indiana Sunday Jan 25 2015 We will race under the GLSS rules.We will run a iroc race to warm up and then Skinny & Fat tire with a qualifier race and then A&B Mains for Fat & Skinnywith a move up for the B main winner. Following will be Dune Buggies on the hot rod/Indy chassis,and a fray race for the fray bound fellas.Doors open at 11 am with racing at 12:30.Deep dish pizza for lunch and plaques for the A mains and Dune buggy.Cost of racing is $7.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

:woohoo: Sounds like a great day of racing, see you there :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

count me in!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there see u then.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there. I would like to run a fray car after if there are enough for me to borrow one.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

shouldn't be a problem, Sam.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll be there if I don't have to work.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be there


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

i;ll be there


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there LOL:wave:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks good for me maybe not so good for the cork he really does not like ho racing.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Track is clean and fast!:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

any snow flakes over head.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ty again for a good day of races and a 3rd place in skinny tire.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you Rick for a day of racing and good food.
Here are some pics from today. Skinny tire, Fat tire and Dune buggys,


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for coming everybody for another good day of racing.I will post results tomorrow.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

The winning Skinny tire cars B main







Next up we have the A main cars.







B main Fat Tire 







A main Fat Tire.







And last we have the top 3 in the Dune buggy race.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup: Thanks Ricker for the day of racing and munchies, thanks Pat for pics too. :dude:

I see someone couldnt wait for race results to be posted lol :freak:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Rick for a great day of racing and great pizza and thank you Al for the fat tire loaner I love the gt 40's favorite race car


----------



## Gearhead19 (Jan 23, 2015)

thanks rick for getting me into slot cars......... I had a blast Sunday and thanks to everyone else for the positive reinforcement 1st race under my belt :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Race results*

10 Fast racers showed up for Sundays event.First up was IROC Mustang Tjets.
IROC
1.Al 70
2.Pat 69
3.Rick 68
4.Sam 67
5.Darrell 66
6.Brian 66
7.Jeff 65
8.Brian Z.65
9.Chris 64
10.Tom 62
Next we ran qualifier races for the Skinny and Fat tire classes, then broke off into A&B Mains with the winner of the B moving up to the A
B Main Skinny tire tjets
1.Jeff 70
2.Chris 70
3.Sam 69
4.Brian Z. 63
5.Brian 62
6.Tom 60
A main Skinny tire tjets
1.Al 74
2.Rick 72
3. Darrell 70
4. Jeff 67
5.Pat 65
Fat tire tjets Bmain
1.Sam 81
2.Brian 80
3.Tom 78
4.Jeff 78
5.Chris 78
6. Brian Z. 77
Fat tire tjets A main
1.Rick 87
2. Al 87
3. Sam 86
4. Pat 83
5. Darrell 75
Last was Dune Buggy which is the same chassis as indy/hot rod
1.Rick 76
2.Al 72
3.Jeff 70 
4.Pat 70 
5.Darell 69
6.Sam 69
7. Brian Z. 66
8.Chris 65
9. Tom 61
Thanks everyone for coming I had a great time!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Gearhead19 said:


> thanks rick for getting me into slot cars......... I had a blast Sunday and thanks to everyone else for the positive reinforcement 1st race under my belt :thumbsup:


Thanks for coming, great runs for your first ever race.Always room for new racers in our group.I wish we would get more.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for another great day of racing! There's no gimmes in this group. Good close racing all the way.


----------

